# Babbs May Meeting



## bconnery (20/5/11)

Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers (BABBs) monthly meeting will be held Thursday May 26th, 2011 at Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy Street, Holland Park, Qld. 
Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.

Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few of your beers to share and compare. 

Members don't forget that this month is the Mash Paddle mini-comp. 
Bring along a bottle of your pumpkin beer (or beers) for judging by the club.


----------



## Paul H (20/5/11)

Geez Ben you've gone off a little early haven't you? Paragraph (e), Sub Section 2, Section 14 of the Babbs constitution stipulates that:

"AHB reminders of Babbs meetings are to be posted after the newsletter has been released & no more than 2 days before the date of the meeting" I shall be reporting this infringement to the responsible committee members.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bconnery (20/5/11)

Paul H said:


> I shall be reporting this infringement to the responsible committee members.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul


None of our committee members are responsible


----------



## Paul H (20/5/11)

Good Point :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## muckey (21/5/11)

wouldn't mind dropping in for a visit

unfortunately I'm not yet set up to brew so will have to take the second best option and stop off at a retail outlet


----------



## Howlingdog (21/5/11)

Muckey said:


> wouldn't mind dropping in for a visit
> 
> unfortunately I'm not yet set up to brew so will have to take the second best option and stop off at a retail outlet



Your most welcome. Bring something you like. Go to the BABB's website for directions.

HD


----------



## spaced (22/5/11)

Hoping to make it to this meeting. I think it's actually a good thing if the reminder goes out a little early.

Will be bringing a bottle of my gluten free Australian Pale Ale for casual peer review and some honey ale if it is carbed up in time.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/11)

When you are on Logan Road at Holland Park West, turn into Sterculia Ave then Galsworthy - note there is a Dans just up the road past the big traffic lights if heading North or, obviously, before the lights if heading out of Bris. 

Look for the Motel opposite Dans on the side street and you can't miss it. :icon_cheers: 

Muckey there are a few of us who owe Butters a big French Kiss but you'll do, to pass on to him


----------



## RdeVjun (22/5/11)

Possible pre- event drinks meetup/ post- event debrief at the motel across the road from Dan's- that's where I stay when I'm working in the city and conveniently the BABBs meeting happen to coincide! B)


----------



## Ross (24/5/11)

Make sure you're at this meeting, several exciting events being announced.

Our Club's Champion Brewer prize will be announced & it's a cracker....
Our Mash Paddle Champion will be revealed.
....& finally, a new competition to see your beer permanently on tap at Brisbanes premier craft bar.

Be there or be square!!!

Cheers 

Ross
Brew Master.


----------



## argon (27/5/11)

Ross said:


> Make sure you're at this meeting, several exciting events being announced.
> 
> Our Club's Champion Brewer prize will be announced & it's a cracker....
> Our Mash Paddle Champion will be revealed.
> ...



Disappointed I couldn't make it to BABBs last night... so who took the Mash Paddle?

and what of the other stuff mentioned above?


----------



## Paul H (27/5/11)

argon said:


> Disappointed I couldn't make it to BABBs last night... so who took the Mash Paddle?
> 
> and what of the other stuff mentioned above?



Me too

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## NickB (27/5/11)

Just out of interest guys who were there - did anyone happen to pick up my brown jacket? May have left it on a seat, but the bowls club hasnt seen it so far...

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/11)

Me too. I was in the bowels of the kegerator attaching a PET / carb cap to a gas QD to gas something up for the meeting, stood up too quick and I've ripped every muscle in my lower back  

I was talking to Ross yesterday and he said about the new rules re kits in the comp but I didn't get the rest.


----------



## Ross (27/5/11)

Argon,

There will a club email circulating shortly with details.

Mash Paddle champion was Chris Domagala. Chris took out 2nd place as well with Howard in 3rd.

Archive Bar want a house Americam IPA (max alc 6.5%). You are allowed 2 entries & they must be delivered to CraftBrewer by close of buusiness Tuesday 12th July.
Archive will select their 4 favourites & the selected brewers will be invited down to Bacchus Brewing to brew 100L each of their beer. The 4 beers will then be on tap at Archive for the month of September, where their customers will vote for the overall winner.
The winner will see his/her brew become their house beer with all the associated bragging rights.

Club prize is an all expenses paid trip to the West Coast of the USA to the Sierra Nevada Beer Camp


Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (27/5/11)

NickB said:


> Just out of interest guys who were there - did anyone happen to pick up my brown jacket? May have left it on a seat, but the bowls club hasnt seen it so far...
> 
> Cheers




In the shop here Nick.

cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (27/5/11)

Awesome, thanks Ross, will have to make an excuse to come down and grab it....


----------



## Paul H (27/5/11)

Ross said:


> Argon,
> 
> There will a club email circulating shortly with details.
> 
> ...



Is it anything like Band Camp??

:icon_cheers: 


Paul


----------



## lczaban (27/5/11)

Not that any of us need much of an excuse Nick... :icon_cheers: 



NickB said:


> Awesome, thanks Ross, will have to make an excuse to come down and grab it....


----------



## argon (27/5/11)

thanks Ross... congrats to the winners.

Holy crap!!... some excellent prizes and comps coming up. :super:


----------



## tallie (27/5/11)

Ross said:


> Mash Paddle champion was Chris Domagala. Chris took out 2nd place as well with Howard in 3rd.



Better known as *Kris* Domagala 

I'm over the moon with the result and am looking forward to my first experience of having one of my recipes brewed commercially! :icon_chickcheers: 

Congrats also to Sim who took out the mini-comp, under what proved to be very challenging judging circumstances for some of us!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## bconnery (27/5/11)

Paul H said:


> Is it anything like Band Camp??
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...


You know a lot of brewers, would you really want it to be?


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/11)

Damn and I was going on an earlier rumour that the prize was Bamberg for the Oktober festival in that town and a tour of Weyermann. 

Und Ich habe Deutsch seit vier Monaten gelernt, fur meine reise nach Bamberg. Ach scheisse. <_< 

Back to the drawing board:

Hi homies Y'all hit me with a forty o' King Cobra..............


edit: and I was so looking forward to a CurryWurst.............mwaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NickB (27/5/11)

I think it was discussed (and voted on in the affirmative) that previous winners would not be eligible for the top prize this year Michael. 

Sorry.





h34r:


----------



## winkle (27/5/11)

NickB said:


> I think it was discussed (and voted on in the affirmative) that previous winners would not be eligible for the top prize this year Michael.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


Page 3. Section 5. Para 6. Sub para (a) 
- "last years winner ineligible for 2 years."


Edit:  

h34r:


----------



## Paul H (27/5/11)

bconnery said:


> You know a lot of brewers, would you really want it to be?



Yes not a real attractive bunch are they, & there's the fact that all the brewers I know are male... :icon_vomit: 


:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/11)

Do you have to be a BABBs member to enter the archive comp?

Goomba


----------



## Ross (30/5/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Do you have to be a BABBs member to enter the archive comp?
> 
> Goomba



Yes you do.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/11)

You know you want to :icon_cheers:


----------

